# Lost unlock wheel nuts



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Not sure where to place this:

I asked the garage to sort my tyres out while car was being sorted and they rang me did l have the lock for wheel in lock for the nuts ... no if not in the car haven't the foggies where Brian put them They said may be able to hammer off but risk damaging wheel. 
I have hunted all over the house and no luck anyone please any ideas l rang the toyota garage and they said would try help but is there something anyone can suggest to help me out here please


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

When we bought our car last year, the garage "strongly advised" that they should be kept in the car. Otherwise they wouldn't be available if there was a puncture. So I would look in the car first and then again.

My local Renault garage has a policy of not looking any further than the glove compartment, so your people may not have looked very far. :roll: 

Hope it works out.

Sandy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

My daughter had the same problem when her car had to have new brakes for the MOT - all the garage needs and I'm surprised they have already got some, are "Wheel nut removers" - the are just like heavy duty sockets with a tapered reverse spiral groove instead of the flats that grip the nut. 
They are used on an air wrench and the groove just clamps onto the nut and removes it. No need for hammering off at all.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

As Sandy says, search the car thoroughly. Also check for any "hidden" compartments under the seat and in the boot. Look where the spare wheel is as well.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

They have been through every area and l had a look as well albeit a short look will go back out again now but am holding hope that Stanner has got the answer for me. 
Tried wheel well, glove box, doors will try seat back dont think any hidden places. 

On way out while a bit of light.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bulawayolass said:


> They have been through every area and l had a look as well albeit a short look will go back out again now but am holding hope that Stanner has got the answer for me.
> Tried wheel well, glove box, doors will try seat back dont think any hidden places.
> 
> On way out while a bit of light.


If Mud Island is anywhere near either Cambridge or Oxford (or points in between this weekend) you are welcome to borrow them.

PS
Halfords sell them.
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_196491_langId_-1_categoryId_165469


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, Our Yaris has a plastic tray underneath the front of the passenger seat, we store all our bits there
Michael


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Hi bulowayolass, I'd advise you use a tyre depot rather than repair garage for tyres, probably much cheaper.

Also, they will have a selection of locking wheel nut removal tools, as it's common for them to be too tight for the proper removal tool, and of course, plenty of people find themselves in your situation.

Bear in mind that your locking wheel nuts will likely be destroyed, so get replacements beforehand if possible.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have heard of a type with pins that press in to form the shape of the security lock. The interesting point being; if you can buy a tool from Halfords to steal an alloy wheel, what is the point of the special locking nut?
Alan


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Found them  Paul used the term "The lads" with that in mind l looked closer. In the pocket behind the seat was a box marked locking wheel nuts. Now all l have to hope is that these are the things to unlock them. There is a thing in there that looks like the photos.

Many thanks Stanner l am up muddy Manchester way so bit far to come but much appreciated offer. Mud Island is UK in general :lol:









I am not wanting locks on anyhow so asking him to swap them for normal ones he can keep the locking for whoever may want them.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rosalan said:


> I have heard of a type with pins that press in to form the shape of the security lock. The interesting point being; if you can buy a tool from Halfords to steal an alloy wheel, what is the point of the special locking nut?
> Alan


Exactly and along those lines just what is the point of a car key that tells you which car it fits from 50 yards away?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This post got me thinking 'where is my special wheelnut tool'..?
Cost me several hours sleep until in the end I just had to get up about 4am. and found it exactly where I thought it might be..!!! In the spare wheel.

Ray.


----------



## Mandale (May 18, 2011)

Contact your local Toyota Dealer, ask for a quotation for supply and fitting of some new locking wheel nuts. (Toyota locking wheel nuts are about £35.00). the Toyota dealer should have no problem removing your old ones as they usually have a master key set.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You could have used a pair of Stilsons, a wrench commonly used for pipework.
Another reason why wheel lock nuts don't work :roll:


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Put 'em on ebay if you don't want to use them.

Glad you got sorted anyway.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> You could have used a pair of Stilsons, a wrench commonly used for pipework.
> Another reason why wheel lock nuts don't work :roll:


Every tried getting Stilsons into the narrow channels alloy wheel nuts are usually sunk into? :?


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

On this subject
Just bought some locking nuts.

They come with a rim around each nut that spins.
So you can't get any purchase with a chisel.
I have taken pics and copied the code and suppliers address
onto details kept in the vehicle manual and one kept in the spare wheel kit
and one at home.

Hope they work perfectly.

PLEASE

Kev


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

i lost my lock nut key and citreon wanted £170 to remove the wheel nuts and supply new ones, i just went to a small tyre firm and they quoted £10 per wheel to remove no matter how long it took. ( all 4 removed in about 5 mins) and £10 for a new set of locking nuts.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

I had a problem last year where the locking key of my c4 grand picasso sheared off (ie the unique pins snapped off) I took it to 3 tyre bays who would not try to get them off. 

I ended up at the local citroen dealer who charged me £120 to remove the bolts and supply standard wheel bolts

I tried the ones from halfords which did not work and also tried one of the sockets which have pins in to grip any shape but gave up as we were due to leave for our holiday and needed to put the winter tyres (and steel wheels) on


----------

